# Old Furnce making clicking noise when starting



## JeremyB (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi Guys

I moved into my home last summer and yesterday was the first time I have had a problem with my furnace.

The problem is when it goes to turn on It only makes clicking noises for close to ten minutes so I shut it off. I had a furnace tech come out and he said that the mercury capillary I think he called it is on its way out and might have to be replaced, so I fired up the furnace and it fired up?? I was kind of mad that it did,lol I was hoping it would make that noise for him and not make me look like a idiot for calling them,lol. Well he cleaned it off and re-installed it and said that if It did that clicking noise again he would have to come back to replace this mercury capillary thing ( Im not all that mechanically savy ). Well that was yesterday and it worked fine for the rest of the day and this morning I then went to turn it on this afternoon and what do you know nothing but clicking....

What I did was turn the power off to the furnace then turn it back on then turn the heat up and it fired up??? Can anybody tell me what the problem could be? I mean it works after doing that so am stumped and dont want them to come back out and charge me another service call. The furnace he estimates is from the mid 80's and the brand name is Clare. He also told me that parts were hard to find for this old gas furnace. Any Ideas guys? maybe time for a new furnace? 

Thanks
Jeremy

He also told me that to replace the mercury capillray would be close to $245 Canadian.

Thanks again for any help you can lend


----------



## kok328 (Mar 1, 2011)

I doubt that the problem is the mercury capilary (as you call it) and I doubt that this part costs $245 U.S. or Canadian.

The part I believe he is referring to would be the flame rollout switch and would not cause the problem your having if the clicking noise is the flame ignitor.  Actually, if any of the safety proofs are not made, the furnace should not be attempting to light.

If you can let us know what/where the clicking noise is coming from, we maybe able to futher diagnos the problem.


----------

